# Yellow Road Solution for Battlefield 3



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hi

If you're a Nvidia user, then you will be having the yellow roads graphics problem in BF3.

This is due to an update from Microsoft, KB2670838.

In case you're curious what the update is:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2670838

Not addressing any security stuff, just an update on some developer tools, but for the normal pc user, not needed.

It is installed from Windows Update.

To remove, do this.

Go to Control Panel | Programs and Features.

On the left, you will see *View Installed Updates*










Click on that and all your Windows Updates will be shown. You may need to expand the column, to see the full names.

Then, find *KB2670838*, right-click on it and select *Uninstall*.

Your computer will need a reboot to enable the changes.

Now, you need to block it from installing again.

Go to Windows Update by clicking Start | Programs | Windows Update.

Can't remember if its a Critical or a Optional, so you may have to click both to find it.

So, this is my Optional:










Right-click on the one that says the *KB2670838* and select *Hide Details*. The one below is just an example:










Now, this will always be hidden so you won't download it again by mistake.

And hey presto, no yellow roads 

eddie


----------



## Scottlok (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the POST (GREAT JOB THANKS!!!!)


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

No problem, when it happened to me on a Thursday night of gaming I thought it was my card.

My mate was in Teamspeak, and after 10mins he asked if the roads were yellow.

I sighed with relief, as we both realised it wasn't our cards. We thought it was a server thing.

Then, it happened the next day, and so I found the solution.



A few days ago, my other clan mate had it, and someone (ATI user) in the clan said it was his card. I explained it wasn't, all are happy again


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

One thing I will say, for some strange reason, even when I hid the update, a week ago, it still installed the update again. But, I knew what it was, only took a few mins and back to normal


----------

